# Happy 4TH to all the knuts south of the 49th!



## PierreRodrigue (Jul 4, 2013)

I know there are a couple hours left prior to the "official commencing" of 4th of July celebrations, but I would like to take a but and wish you all a Happy 4TH!! Now lets see some grilling pictures! :grilling:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks, Pierre!


----------



## echerub (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy Fourth of July!


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 4, 2013)

I thought i was the only one using such antiquated phrases as that, thanks for the reinforcement, eh?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks Pierre,me & my sweety are going to watch the fireworks off Waikiki:biggrin:


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 4, 2013)

No grilling for me, I will be moving. Never sure if I should celebrate, what side were the Germans on again?  But to everyone else, Happy Holiday!

Stefan


----------



## panda (Jul 4, 2013)

chicken thighs and baby back ribs pre-4thofjuly. no pics, it got devoured too quick. happy grilling everyone!! stay safe, no fingers lopped off.


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy 4th, be safe.


----------



## Dream Burls (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy Fourth everyone. Stay safe and bless us all.


----------



## skiajl6297 (Jul 4, 2013)

Firing up some pork shoulder baked beans, bicolor corn and back yard zucchini! Stupid beer store not open yet! Happy 4th all!


----------



## bkdc (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm commemorating this fine day by working. Happy 4th to you all. Hopefully it's full of family, friends, and good food.


----------



## Benuser (Jul 4, 2013)

Enjoy your Fourth of July, guys, and take care.


----------



## Lucretia (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks, Pierre! and happy 4th, everyone!















​


----------



## Lefty (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy Fourth, everyone! Fire up those grills!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jul 4, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> Thanks, Pierre! and happy 4th, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! You are the definition of culinary temptress now arn't you! That looks awesome!


----------

